# How do you manage your overflowing PM box?



## urmaniac13 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well maybe this is only a problem unique to me, about what to do with the messages when I have to make some space on the Private Message box...
I am just a hogger and like to keep everything on my record, and hate to just delete messages.
So I made a separate file in my Outlook Email account for storing PM from DC, then when I have to remove messages out of the PM box, copy each messages and send it to myself via email, then store them on my PM file.  
It is not THAT much of a trouble but seems to me a bit roundabout and keep thinking there may be a more efficient way...

If there are any other message hoggers out there, what do you do with them?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2006)

You get a PM and respond to it.  Now you have the original PM AND the reply which includes the original PM.  You could delete the original and just keep the response.  When the original PMer replies to your response, that PM contains all three PMs nad ou could delete the earlier copy...

Also, PMs are often chatty and don't contain critical information that has to be preserved unless they contain a recipe, etc.  You could delete that type of message.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 17, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You get a PM and respond to it. Now you have the original PM AND the reply which includes the original PM. You could delete the original and just keep the response. When the original PMer replies to your response, that PM contains all three PMs nad ou could delete the earlier copy....


 
Yes, I do that too... but still it comes a time that they exceed the capacity of the box... 



			
				Andy M. said:
			
		

> Also, PMs are often chatty and don't contain critical information that has to be preserved unless they contain a recipe, etc. You could delete that type of message.


 
Exactly, you are right and probably most people do it that way... it is just my silly whim, the nature of an information pack rat, I feel like keeping them all!!  And I posed a question kinda sensing that maybe I am not the only one feeling this way..


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2006)

Ultimately, the decision is yours.  You are only limited by your disk space.

I'm the opposite way,  I delete stuff to keep my PM file nearly empty.  There is no right or wrong.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

I copy and paste them into my email also.. or just print the ones I want to save.


----------



## mish (Feb 17, 2006)

I read and delete it.


----------



## MJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Good idea Urmaniac! I hardly ever delete. I checked once and I had over 900 PM's stored before I cleared them all!


----------



## jkath (Feb 17, 2006)

I just thought about that yesterday when I felt guilty cleaning out my pms!

And, to make matters worse, I just sent you another pm


----------



## BigDog (Feb 17, 2006)

I try to keep my box neat and tidy. I do have a few in there, only because they conatin information I want to refer to at a later date. I plan to create a notebook type thing for them and copy the information there. Then I shall delete them.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 17, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Well maybe this is only a problem unique to me, about what to do with the messages when I have to make some space on the Private Message box...
> I am just a hogger and like to keep everything on my record, and hate to just delete messages.
> So I made a separate file in my Outlook Email account for storing PM from DC, then when I have to remove messages out of the PM box, copy each messages and send it to myself via email, then store them on my PM file.
> It is not THAT much of a trouble but seems to me a bit roundabout and keep thinking there may be a more efficient way...
> ...


 
Urmaniac13 - I am a hogger too - I am confused - how do you send your pm's to yourself via email? Can you explain?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2006)

You might find it easier to cut and paste the text of the PM into a word document and save that.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 20, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Urmaniac13 - I am a hogger too - I am confused - how do you send your pm's to yourself via email? Can you explain?


 
Michele, all you have to do is open a new email message, type in your own email address for a recepient, then copy and paste the PM into the email, (you may want to give a title like "PM from ----") then send it.

However, though PMs shouldn't occupy too much space, I think Andy's idea about creating a Word document maybe a wiser idea so you can keep your email box tidy... you will just do the same thing, you may want to either categorise the PMs by the names of correspondents or dates, either way copy and paste the text from each PM to where you want on the document.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2006)

Andy M said what I was going to say.  Just copy and paste everything to your word program - Name a folder *Discuss Cooking PM's* and just keep adding to it.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 21, 2006)

Liceta, 
I am guilty of sending you long pm's, but you know me! Did you get the one I sent yesterday? I will try and keep it short if I can help meself and send you the long msgs to your email account.how are you keeping?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 21, 2006)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> Liceta,
> I am guilty of sending you long pm's, but you know me! Did you get the one I sent yesterday? I will try and keep it short if I can help meself and send you the long msgs to your email account.how are you keeping?


 
Hey Hya no prob at all!!  Actually the length of each messages doesn't matter in the PM boxes, just the number of the messages you received, so you can write away when you send a PM!! 
Of course I got your message and I am actually about to write you an e-mail with a few goodies... look for it within some minutes!!


----------

